# transporting question



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi!

I would want to ask for some advice. Normally, I always take care of my frogs clutches, that means I don't let them finish the job specially in big frogs such as tinctorius or auratus, it's a "must be done", because if not they get almost everytime bad.
Now, in my intermedius, I raised already a pair of froglets, I have more tads, so I would like to give them a chance to transport. I took a look yesterday, and inside the same film canister, there is a tapdole out of egg, in small drop of water, and two more clutches in different devolopment states. Because in my viv there is not any water feature, and the brom has I think two small axiles, I added two days ago two fil cannisters with water, and a small coco fiber covered glass with water as well.
The thing is that, as I told you, one tad seemed yesterday to be out of the egg already..should I take him off, or should I wait a bit? (even if he alrady hatched out..)

Thanks!


----------



## jrgobble (Jun 23, 2011)

I accidently had this happen to me over the weekend. I usually pull my eggs, but I must have missed on(or more) somewhere in my tank. I noticed my auratus with something on its back. It was a tad. It seemed rather large to me. I would say it was the size of the tads that have been out of the eggs for at least three to five days. I was taking it to the water I have in my viv. I thought they would transport earlier, but I guess not. The tad is doing fine in the water now. More experienced froggers will hopefully have a better answer.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

So, the tad is not there anymore, but..also not in any of the places I setted. I suposed it could be a strong possibility as well..I would take a look tomorrow, I heard that sometimes they can carry the tad for a long time..has someone reports on that?

thanks!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Goku, lots of reports here of transports taking 2-3 days in spite of water drops being in the tank. 

My Leucs hide eggs so well that I have no choice but to wait until the male transfers to water before pulling them. Typically he shows up in the morning with tad on his back and deposits some time prior to lights out the same day. In effect, one transport per day.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, someone has been doing his job..



















Or at least half of it! he was the hole day going around with the tad, but he didn't let it! hunting, all time in front resting or jumping..but didn't look for any deposition place, he just was a bit inside the neo center (I guess too thight) and that's all. 

So, I'll report his next step

greetings!


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

So, after I think more than 2 days..










Good choice! By the way, He didn't choose any of my options, he just left the tad in the neo that they usually move on mostly. I guess it's gonna be a bit thight, but according to the maximal size they can reach, I think he will fit, a bit squashed, but will pass..what do you think?

greetings!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As long as you make sure it doesn't dry up, you'll be fine. I guess you figured this out already, but 2 days to transport is not really that uncommon. My Varadero pair typically like to parade a tad around for 2 days every time they transport.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> As long as you make sure it doesn't dry up, you'll be fine. I guess you figured this out already, but 2 days to transport is not really that uncommon. My Varadero pair typically like to parade a tad around for 2 days every time they transport.


I didn't figure out anything, it's just the first time I see this behaviour at home What would be then, for example, a very long time carrying?

Now next question, normally as far as I know, the pair should feed the tad with infertile eggs, is this right? In this conditions, Do you feed anyway your tads occasionally apart?

Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Somebody posted about some terrestrial frogs (I'm thinking it was Teribilis) that carried for somewhere around a week! That's what I call a long time.
Intermedius will egg feed and should require NO additional feedings. If you feed too, you are risking fouling the water in that tiny little pool. They will also eat fruit flies that fall into the brom.
If you chose to pull your tads, obviously you would have to feed them yourself.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Somebody posted about some terrestrial frogs (I'm thinking it was Teribilis) that carried for somewhere around a week! That's what I call a long time.
> Intermedius will egg feed and should require NO additional feedings. If you feed too, you are risking fouling the water in that tiny little pool. They will also eat fruit flies that fall into the brom.
> If you chose to pull your tads, obviously you would have to feed them yourself.


Ok so no extra feeding..I looked just right now on the canister and there are at least 3 more tads, one looks kind of ready, and the other two still will need a week or so I guess. So I placed one more water filled canister (4 places now in total)
Now maybe a bit stupid question, but I placed two water filled canisters in a vertical position, and I am a bit afraid about that the frogs could drown..I think I saw that already in some pics, so I guess it's fine, but shouldn't I place something inside the canister, like a piece of wood or something, to prevent some accidents, or they'll go out easily if they fall inside?

Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

goku said:


> Ok so no extra feeding..I looked just right now on the canister and there are at least 3 more tads, one looks kind of ready, and the other two still will need a week or so I guess. So I placed one more water filled canister (4 places now in total)
> Now maybe a bit stupid question, but I placed two water filled canisters in a vertical position, and I am a bit afraid about that the frogs could drown..I think I saw that already in some pics, so I guess it's fine, but shouldn't I place something inside the canister, like a piece of wood or something, to prevent some accidents, or they'll go out easily if they fall inside?
> 
> Thanks!


I place my canisters at a 45 degree angle so that frogs can easily climb the slope to get out.
Do you mean you have multiple tads in the same canister/pool? They are cannibalism and so the strongest tadpole will most likely kill and eat the others in that container. I would pull the other two out and raise them yourself. You can feed them on a high quality flake fish food. I like Ocean Nutrition Formula One.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> I place my canisters at a 45 degree angle so that frogs can easily climb the slope to get out.
> Do you mean you have multiple tads in the same canister/pool? They are cannibalism and so the strongest tadpole will most likely kill and eat the others in that container. I would pull the other two out and raise them yourself. You can feed them on a high quality flake fish food. I like Ocean Nutrition Formula One.


Yes there are tads on the same canister, but just clutches, didn't pop out yet, sorry it was a bit unclear, they are tads in devolopment
I placed some "pools" at 45 degrees, but with some others it's really not possible..do you think it's dangerous to leave them vertical?
I normally raise all my frog tads outside the viv, in individual cups, taking alredy out the clutch in devolopment, but this time I wanted to see the full process for the first time, that's why I am a bit lost with some details

thanks for your help!


----------

